# My rocksprings 8



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Few pics of the 8pt I shot last week in rock springs. He is not the biggest but I had my mind made up that I wanted him and he proved to be a challenge for stick and string. 

Game cameras were working great!

Only took a tape to his bases and they were 4 3/4, 5 1/2 years old


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

wtg good deer man. congrats


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

That's a nice big bodied buck. The close pic shows how much bigger horns and spread he has vs. the game cams. Nice!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Good looking buck. congrats to you.


----------

